# Step: Siemens Technical Educational Program



## adison2000 (18 يوليو 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الإخوه مهندسي الميكاترونكس

إليكم بعض المواد القيمه من البرنامج التدريبي من شركة سيمنز

Siemens Technical Education Program

STEP

مجموعه بداخل ملف مضغوط على هذا الرابط:

STEP - Download - 4shared


*موفقين إن شاء الله ..*​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير

:28:​


----------



## adison2000 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> :28:​



حياك الله ..
وأتمنى لو أفدت الأعضاء بخبراتك في قسم الميكاترونكس


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير واثابك الجنة


----------



## broken2th (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وفتح عليك وعلى والديك

ده أنا كنت متعقد من حكاية الكنترول دي 

ربنا يجزيك خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## zkr (18 يناير 2014)

الله يفتح عليك جزاك الله خير يا غالي


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

